# triangle folks



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Where do you guys do your firearm and ammo purchasing from raleigh to burlington ?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I hit all the local stores in between. Prices don't seem to vary too much but selection does. There's a few stores, especially in Raleigh.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

For 1 or 2 boxes of ammo I'm not too picky about price, where ever is convenient. Large orders of ammo (or milsurp ammo) I buy online, dealer discount with my C&R from Midway. Couple other places when I find a good deal. I saved $35 off local prices on my last order of 45ACP and .30 carbine (that includes shipping).

Personal Defense and Handgun Safety Center in Raleigh, Young Guns in Apex and Perry's Gunshop in Wendell, are the local shops I've dealt with.


----------



## timor (Aug 26, 2007)

If you're looking to buy new guns check with Jim's Gun Shop in Garner (just south of Raleigh). His phone number is (919) 772-0995. He's open 10am-6pm, Mon-Fri. He does transfers for $20.00.


----------

